# Tubes n’ Tabs



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Black truck bed coating for toughness on Baltic birch, red tb tubes, makes a fine heavy hitter, been shooting some 1/2 oz lead chunks, worked well in this. Really Cold weather, but inside now too cold to start another right now, finished this in the AM today, works and feels. OK.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Buddy that's a thumper!!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I think the use of truck bed liner for a tough finish is absolutely inspired. Bravo.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I use it on all my guns too


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

Bugar said:


> I use it on all my guns too


That's an idea worth 'Borrowing'.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Very nice. I'd like this kind of coating. Makes any wood, especially plywood, stronger in terms of scuffs and dings (and forkhits probably are less visible but here it's a OTT...)


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

Bugar said:


> Black truck bed coating for toughness on Baltic birch, red tb tubes, makes a fine heavy hitter, been shooting some 1/2 oz lead chunks, worked well in this. Really Cold weather, but inside now too cold to start another right now, finished this in the AM today, works and feels. OK.


I like the Bed Liner. Shouldn't be too slippery, and it will be a durable finish.


----------

